# Suche prof. Tool  für Schrittketten



## bastimeister (22 Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Meine Firma ist auf der Suche nach eine professionellen Tool zur graphischen Erstellung von Schrittketten für die Ablaufsteuerung.

Da einige Kunden wünschen eine Ablaufbeschreibung in der Dokumentation vorzufinden und wir die Schrittketten hier immer per Hand gezeichnet haben da bis jetzt noch kein geeignetes Tool auffindbar war, soll ich mich mal auf die Suche danach begeben.

Mit dem Tool sollte man schnell, übersichtlich und änderbar Schrittketten erstellen können. Was vor allem Sehr vorteilhaft wäre, wenn das Tool anlich wie in EPLAN Querverweisfähig wäre. Soll heisen wenn ich einen Merker setze ich an alle Stellen springen kann wieder dieser wieder auftaucht, nur mal so als Beispiel (Hauptelement/Nebenelement etc.)

Es kann auch ein Tool sein zur gesamten Erstellung von Dokumentationen von Steuerungssoftware...

Es darf auch was Kosten, wenn es wirklich sehr gut ist!!

Ich hoffe jemand hat ne Idee
MFG Bastimeister


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich zeichne meine Schrittketten mit meinem Schaltplan-Programm. Man muss nur die gewünschten graphischen Symbole als Schaltzeichen erzeugen. Dadurch kann man dann auch Potential-Querverweise oder auch Makro-Verweise nutzen. Immer so, wie du die "neuen Schaltzeichen" anlegst ...


----------



## bastimeister (22 Juni 2007)

Naja mit dem Schaltplanprogramm wie EPLAN is ja dann auch nicht so das Wahre, aber zumindes erstmal ne Idee...  Aber es muss doch noch was richtiges geben... Für höhere Sprachen gibts ja auch genug Tools...  Warum solltes da nix für Steuerungsabläufe geben?


----------



## seeba (22 Juni 2007)

Microsoft Visio?


----------



## Treser-Olt (2 Juli 2007)

*Beschreibung von Schrittketten*

Hallo Bastimeister,

wir benutzen um Anlagen oder Software zu beschreiben Mindmanager

Mfg 
Armin


----------



## bastimeister (2 Juli 2007)

Die Frage ist nur: "Lassen sich damit auch Querverweisfähige Schrittketten erstellen????" mit dem Mindmanager???


----------



## Waelder (3 Juli 2007)

*Eplan ist gar nicht so übel*

Wir machen es teilweise mit Eplan, willst du ein Beispiel als PDF ?

Gruss Micha


----------



## bastimeister (23 Juli 2007)

EPLAN ist aber ein E-CAD Programm und nicht die Lösung für Schrittketten!


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 Juli 2007)

...
Ich habe vor Jahren auch schon mal mit EPLAN gearbeitet. Ich habe da auch schon meine SK-Doku mit dem Programm gezeichnet. Das ging wunderbar ... aber den Vorschlag hatte ich dir ja schon gemacht und er hat dir nicht gefallen ...


----------



## jabba (23 Juli 2007)

Ich hab mir auch vor Jahren für EPLAN eine extra Symboldatei angelegt,
und den Ablauf in EPlan gemacht, das kam bei den Kunden sehr gut an.

Bei Visio u.ä. war immer das Problem bei Seitenübergriff, der ging bei EPLAN mit Querverweisen sehr gut.

Zum anderen hab ich aus der letzen Firma noch ein Programm , welches zum erstellen von Schrittketten programmiert wurde, leider hab ich den Delphi Quellcode nicht mehr. Damit kann man einfache Ketten anlegen und speichern. Einige Kunden nehmen dieses Programm, um mir z.B. die Vorgaben für den Ablauf zu geben.


----------



## M_o_t (27 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wir setzen teilweise SmartDraw ein. Hab allerdings zu wenig Erfahrung damit um zu sagen ob gut oder nicht.

Gruß
Silke


----------



## RMA (30 Juli 2007)

Warum nicht einfach S7Graph einsetzen? Dann hat man nicht nur das Doku Problem gelöst, sondern das Programmieren ist auch viel einfacher. Es gibt auch ausreichend Möglichkeiten für Kommentare, usw.


----------



## bastimeister (2 August 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Danke für die zahlreichen Beiträge!

Die Möglichkeint von Jabba klingt ganz gut, ist das in Delphi erstellte Programm auch Querverweisfähig???

@RMA, ich würde wirklich sehr gern mit S7Graph programmieren, nur ist die Firma der Meinung das hätten ja so wenige Kunden (genauso wie SCL, welches ich auch viel Besser finde als AWL, da die Berechnungen nicht so umständlich sind mit dem Laden in den Akku etc. da die S7-300 ja nur 2 hat) und könnten das ja dann auch nicht aufrufen.

Wäre halt vom Kunden abhängig, wobei ich der Meinung bin man sollte eine Funktionierende Steuerung ausliefern, wobei es völlig egal ist mit welchen Mitteln die einzelnen FBs FCs und OBs programmiert sind (AWL oder FUP oder KOP oder SCL oder S7Graph) soll ja auch niemand selbst drin rumdoktern sondern uns anrufen und für eine Änderung auch löhnen!!

Oder was meint ihr??


----------



## ge_org (2 August 2007)

Antwort:
S7Graph-->Nein

SCL-->für kleine Funktionen ja.

Sprache-->AWL(was sonst)

Wenn ich die Software bei Euch kaufe bekomme ich die Software mit allem Drum und Dran (Bedienungsanleitung, Code, Symbolik...) und Euer Stundensatz interessiert mich beim Arsch nicht!

Gruß
Gerog


----------



## Dagobert (2 August 2007)

[

Wenn ich die Software bei Euch kaufe bekomme ich die Software mit allem Drum und Dran (Bedienungsanleitung, Code, Symbolik...) und Euer Stundensatz interessiert mich beim Arsch nicht!

Gruß
Gerog[/quote]

Das ist eine, gelinde gesagt sehr kurzsichtige und mal ganz vorsichtig
ausgedrückt schlichte Denkweise.

Gruß ans Forum


----------



## ge_org (2 August 2007)

Richtig, ich bin kurzsichtig(optisch)!

Warum ist meine Denkweise kurzsichtig, ich will Software kaufen die funktioniert und nicht Software kaufen, die für Normalsterbliche nicht lesbar ist (logisch gesehen und keinesfalls bezogen auf die Sprache mit der sie erstellt wurde) und somit nicht gewartet werden kann bzw. sich die Frage stellt ob es nicht einfacher (oder billiger) ist, das ganze NEU zu programmieren.
Habe "leider" einen Programmierer kennengelernt der trotz S7Graph und SCL nach wie vor in AWL programmiert und dessen Arbeit von jedermann gelesen werden kann (ich nenne Ihn Mr.Bool), die Programme sind schnell, fehlerfrei ((!)ohne zu lügen), einfach in der Bedienung, Fehlerauswertung ohne PG (jeder Initiator überwacht usw...)--einfach perfekt-->dieser Programmierer wird für Neuanlagen wieder eingeladen, Softwarefirmen die für jede Erweiterung Ihrer "unglaublich guten Software" unglaublich viel Geld verlangen (Stichwort Neuprogrammierung) sind bei mir out und haben einmal kassiert.
Ich glaube Mr.Bool hat sich S7Graph und SCL nur deshalb gekauft, damit er sich die Scheisse ansehen kann, die mit AWL nicht programmiert werden konnte!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## bastimeister (3 August 2007)

Also Georg,

Ob das so ist wie du meist, liegt im Auge des Betrachters:

Denn bist du dir wirklich so sicher das jeder den AWL-Code lesen kann??? AWL ist mindestens genauso unübersichtlich wie Assembler! Wenn dir jemand einen FC mit über 50 Sprungmarken baut mit unzählige Sprungbedingungen, dann bin ich mir sicher verlierst selbst du den Überblick!
Also ich bin der Meinung, da jeder Programmierer seinen eigenen Stil hat ist es für den Leser schwierig sich in einen von jemand anderem erstellten AWL-Quellcode reinzudenken.

Besser ist doch da in SCL:
If ... Then
....
Else

While Do

Repeat ...
Until...

etc.

Von der Umständlichen Rechnung in AWL über Akku1 und Akku2 bei der S7-300 mal ganz zu schweigen:
L ...
L ...
/I
L ...
*I
L ...
+I
L ...
RND
...
T ...
etc.

Ist das wirklich schönes programmieren???
In SCL kann dir das völlig Wurst sein ob du Berechnungen mit ner 300er CPU mit 2Akkus oder 400er CPU mit 4Akkus machst!

Wie gesagt liegt im Auge des Betrachters und da finde ich SCL zum Reindenken in einen von jemand anderem programmierten Code viel besser!

S7Graph ist vieleicht wirklich nicht schlecht und ich Finde FUP auch immer noch am verständlichsten, denn wer berufich nur annähernd was mit Elektrotechnik oder gar Steuerungstechnik zu tun hat, für den ist die Digitaltechnik bestandteil der Ausbildung gewesen!


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2007)

Ich kann mich der Meinung von Bastimeister nur anschliessen - und sogar noch einen draufsetzen : ich habe selbst schon Prg's umzubauen gehabt, die in AWL geschrieben waren und vom Ablauf eigentlich auch ganz einfach waren und trotz alledem NICHT zu durchblicken waren - aber sie haben (in Grenzen) funktioniert. Was ist also richtig.

Und natürlich (wie Bastimeister schon geschrieben hat) sind Schleifen oder komplexe Formeln in SCL einfach schöner - und vor allen Dingen funktionieren sie gleich ... 
Ob da AWL immer so mithalten kann ... und auch schön durchschaubar bleibt ...?


----------



## ge_org (4 August 2007)

Danke, Ihr habt mich wieder zum Nachdenken angeregt!

FUP/KOP kann ich auf AWL umschalten.
SCL akzeptiere ich (wie oben angemerkt)!
HiGraph beuge ich mich.

Keine Ahnung warum ich gegen KOP/FUP/SCL/HiGraph so eine Abneigung bei Step7 habe, bei Beckhoff verwende ich ja auch KOP/FUP/AS/ST (aber niemals AWL).

Kann vielleicht daher kommen, dass ich mit S5 AWL geschult wurde. Beim S7 Kurs war es das gleiche, beim Meisterkurs war ich am Anfang der EINZIGE der AWL verwendete, nach der zweiten Einheit waren es 75%. Keine Ahnung warum)).

Zur Schrittkettenerstellung ist sicher Visio geeignet.

Georg


----------



## bastimeister (13 August 2007)

MS Visio ist sicher ne Möglichkeit, aber ist Visio auch Querverweisfähig??? Das wäre noch ne interessante Frage!


----------



## bastimeister (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Lange nix mehr zum Thema gehoert.... 

Ist MS Visio Querverweisfähig??


Mal was zur Norm, wie meine Firma das gern haben möchte:

Nach DIN EN 60848 GRAFCET, dürfte für die erstellung einer Ablaufsteuerung am geeignetsten sein!

Sie soll den Kollegen in eine bereits bestehende Anlage einen Überblick über den Ablauf der Schrittketten bieten.

Mal davon abgesehen ob nun Querverweisfähig oder auch nicht, gibts denn nicht ein Einfaches Tool, welches die Symbolik von der Entwurfssprache GRAFCET schon enthält und man die nicht erst neu erstellen muss, wie das ja bei E-Plan der fall wäre???

Beispielweise bietet ja schon MS-Word die Symbolik für PAPs an und bietet Visio die Symbolik für GRAFCET-Ablauf-Funktionspläne?????


----------



## Rayk (15 Februar 2008)

Hallo,
in Fluidsim kann man GRAFCET Pläne erstellen und auch simulieren.
Demo auf fluidsim.de
Gruß


----------



## bastimeister (18 Februar 2008)

Danke ersteinmal!

Leider lässt sich mit der Demo nix ausdrucken!

Gibt auch Open Source Software als GRAFCET_Editor für LINUX hab ich da was gefunden:

http://www.naskita.com/linux/graftor/graftor.shtml

 Gibts da auch was vergleichbares für Windows???


----------



## marlob (18 Februar 2008)

bastimeister schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gibt auch Open Source Software als GRAFCET_Editor für LINUX hab ich da was gefunden:
> 
> ...



Dia oder Yed
für beide gibt es sowohl Windows als auch Linux Versionen


----------



## bastimeister (19 Februar 2008)

Danke marlob!

Werd ich mal testen ob das auch für GRAFCET funzt!

Wenns noch mehr gute Tipps gibt, immer reinschreiben....


----------

